# Working with Taffy



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I got Taffy all spiffed up Wednesday and took her up to where Dianne works for pictures. As luck would have it, her camera takes video. So I will be posting both stills and video.

Taffy has really surprised us by going quite yellow in the past couple of months! She is just starting to learn to run on the lead so is awkward in the video's but she still seems to show good form and I'm sure she will pull it together soon. She is just a love and so much fun to work with!

Taffy went off square last month and appears to be in her awkward stage. I expect she will come back as she matures._


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

For some reason Spoospirit's computer won't let her load the actual videos so I am going to do it for her. 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow she is so beautiful!! I cannot believe how big she is and how grown up she looks!!! What a stunning girl... I especially love the dark coloring around her eyes...beautiful


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

WOW!! she has gotten so beautiful!! love her coloring, it really goes well with her eyes and the way they pop!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Taffy really has turned into a beautiful little girl, or should I say big girl? Love the way you are working with her and your others all the time.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you all! We are really proud of our girl. She used to be all legs but suddenly she grew longer in the back. She is definitely in her awkward teen stage! LOL.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

She is a very cute girl. 

Im glad you mentioned it because I was going to say, I didnt remember her looking so long. Now she needs her little legs to catch back up with her. Dont you just love those puppy growth stages. lol


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

taffy has gotten so big !!!!! she looks great.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

she is just so pretty and grown up!!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She is getting to be a big girl. I love her eyes. They are very soft and expressive!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

BFF said:


> She is getting to be a big girl. I love her eyes. They are very soft and expressive!


_
Thank you! I think her eyes are her most beautiful feature. You can't imagine how difficult it is to discipline her when she is naughty!! _


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

She is really pretty! Love the new doo!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wow - she is getting so big -very cute!


----------



## MammaofTwo (Jul 20, 2009)

She is a doll! You know my very first dog ever was a toy poodle named Taffy!

:beauty:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

New here, watched your video. Taffy is a looker. I love the cut. Do you do this yourself? I like the top puff!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Olie said:


> New here, watched your video. Taffy is a looker. I love the cut. Do you do this yourself? I like the top puff!


_
Hi Olie.....Yes, my sister and I groom our poodles ourselves. Taffy is in the AKC puppy show cut. Thank you for the compliment._


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

oh wow! She is SO pretty!! I can't believe how big she is and how quickly that happened!! How old is she now? She looks fantastic!! You must be so proud!


----------

